# Grass flats classic anybody?



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

Anybody need partner for the Grass Flats Classic in Destin?


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Tell me more where when 

whats it all about....

i could go............ ifso need partner


----------



## blane tankersley (Jun 2, 2008)

Google grass flats classic and check it out. Text me cause i wint be around a computer 931-993-0109


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks,

I checked it and I have no interest in a redfish tournament...


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Dude you need to change your sign om from Redfish9999 to something else beause a redfish angler would be in!!!!!!!!! Or is the artificial only a problem for you!


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

No, Dude, the artificial requirement is not a problem for me......


----------

